# Campsite recommendation for Spain



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 13, 2020)

I am off to Spain on the 8th of March, going into Santander. I have about half a day to head south but as I don't drive fast it won't be far.
As the weather is so changeable can anyone reccomend a campsite or aire with hook up so I can get electric for heating in my tiny basic van.
NOT Burgos,  I stayed there last year, and as the campsite is by a river it was constantly shrouded in fog and freezing!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Larnie (Feb 14, 2020)

My mate stays in a site outside Salamanca.


----------



## 5andy (Feb 14, 2020)

If you want to go as far as Salamanca, we spent a couple of nights at Camping Ruta de la Plata. It’s an ACSI sight, Pretty basic but perfectly fine, close to a village and on an excellent bus route to Salamanca.


----------



## Larnie (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, that’s the one my mate stops at.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't think You will  need heating in March.
Been in Spain 2 months and not used it once .even when storm gloria hit.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Don't think You will  need heating in March.
> Been in Spain 2 months and not used it once .even when storm gloria hit.


Thanks for that, however I will be landing in Santander which will have the same weather as the uk.
Where are you at the moment?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 15, 2020)

5andy said:


> If you want to go as far as Salamanca, we spent a couple of nights at Camping Ruta de la Plata. It’s an ACSI sight, Pretty basic but perfectly fine, close to a village and on an excellent bus route to Salamanca.


Thanks for that, looks about 20 eu for a single. It is a bit further than I would have liked but have found the website just in case.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 15, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Thanks for that, however I will be landing in Santander which will have the same weather as the uk.
> Where are you at the moment?


Not as cold uk poss


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 16, 2020)

6 and 7 degrees at night is pretty darn cold in my van as I have no heating. I am hoping 3 weeks will make a difference,  however looking out of the window at the moment does not encourage me.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 16, 2020)

I think you will be fine if you get a good blanket


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 17, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I think you will be fine if you get a good blanket


Sorry I won't. I have double sleeping bag. But it's not the sleeping that's the problem its sitting in a freezing van from 5 or 6 o clock until bedtime, even with fleece pants and jacket. I could sit in my sleeping bag but it's not much fun. Mornings are freezing too.
I realise my old van doesn't have sufficient insulation which is why I don't use it in the winter. My first trip will be in March and for any unusually cold weather I am happy to pay for hookup.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok sorry , you seam to have tried hard. For us its the darkness that is not good for winter travel. Having said that , we have a spanish casa with no insulation or central heating . It is cold so we use the blankets to get through until the clocks go back and its time to travel.


----------



## oldie (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello Moonraker2  what van have you got and what sort of age is it please
it looks like a Trafic and is it petrol or diesel
sorry this is nothing to do with your question but i have just purchased an older
trafic and would like to know your thoughts on them
thanks   Rich


----------



## Moped (Mar 2, 2020)

Is it worth thinking about getting diesel heating fitted to extend van use?


----------



## witzend (Mar 2, 2020)

As you need the electric you need to allow for ferry being delayed why not look for some where in Santander with EHU then you could start travelling south with a full day  ahead of you. I've stayed here https://tinyurl.com/srprgob


----------

